# Burnett Bay Fishing



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well got a late start this morring for are fishing trip me and my brother and dad headed out fishing in Burnett Bay. Water looked great visb to about 16'' maybe a little more water temp was about 60 degrees. We started to make are frist drift And Bam Bam Bam we all three hooked up on some nice trout. Two more drifts and that was it wind picked up a little and the tide was falling so we called it a day we ended up with 8 trout 1 red I had 4 trout,Brother had 2 trout,Dad had 2 trout 1 red we had a good day good luck to all and have a happy new year guys. My wife was wearing her lambs lol.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Nice fish, and nice shoes.


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

yeah, nice bunny shoes. were you fishing w/ mullet???lol
michelle


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

where is Burnett Bay?


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

We were throwing plactics red sea shad and pumpkinseed. burnett bay is close to the Fred Hartman bridge its behind Brown wood in Baytown


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Trinity Baymaster18 said:


> We were throwing plactics red sea shad and pumpkinseed. burnett bay is close to the Fred Hartman bridge its behind Brown wood in Baytown


Look for the small bay up the channel from the Fred Hartman bridge with all the boats in it....lol


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

That no lie Bocephus its packed rite now everybody drifting there was about 15 boats maybe out there today.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

was the water back to normal or was the water like dropped 2 feet below normal?? clear water?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Burnett has been slow compared to years past in my opinion. But it is defintely my go to bay when the wind is blowing hard and has any Northerly component in it. I always did best on a NW or N wind that was blowing hard and it is cold out. There are a few fish in Scotts also but they dont hold in there like they do Burney!!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

it's difinitely a lot slower than last year @ this time. i think we had more rain last year thus making it to fresh for them to run further up the river. just my 02 cents!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

way to yankem TBM18!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*nice*

Nice pic & I like the bunny shoes.
Your steeling some of my thunder.
I think I'll get me a pair. LOL


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

hey mullet we just couldn't let you get away with those type of pics. i know every time i snap a shot now i think of your foot shots.


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

LoL my wife just threw em on and snap a few pictures she said there lambs lol


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Way to go mudbug nice fish..........


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

Were going to hit em up soon snaggletooth


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I didn't roll out of bed til noon....it was raining and cold...back to bed I went. I dont envy you today....snag and your bro had me out late last night!


----------



## TROUT & RED ASSASSIN (Nov 23, 2008)

*fishing*

ya we did ok to day with a late start ..and i steel havent went to bed


----------

